# Golden Coffee Roasters



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We now sell exclusive Golden Coffee Roasters

GR5 is ideal shop roaster, minimum space required available as gas or electric. And used single phase electricity but 3 phase motors. High quality workmanship and materials used.

If you are considering opening a coffee roasting business than GR10 would be the stepping stone moving upto 60kg

Batch: 0.5 to 60kh

GR0.1

GR1

GR2

GR5

GR10

GR15

GR20

GR50

GR60

Offers available to forum members/ users, make sure to mention them.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

